# Windows 8 pro dvd oem key replacment



## josahe (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a custom build pc, i bought a new windows 8 pro dvd (not upgrade), i used the key, and the from inside the windows i upgrade it and bought windows 8 media center. Now my brother need this pc and i have to build a custom new one. Remove the key from it and use it on my new pc is that possible. Or the key is stuck with my old pc?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Any OEM version Operating System is married to the first PC it is installed on. You would not be able to activate it on another machine


----------



## josahe (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, but that was in windows 7, windows 8 changed the oem system build agreement, my pc is custom made didn't come with any windows. Windows 8 says the following:
You may transfer the software to another computer that belongs to you. You may also transfer the software (together with the license) to a computer owned by someone else if a) you are the first licensed user of the software and b) the new user agrees to the terms of this agreement. To make that transfer, you must transfer the original media, the certificate of authenticity, the product key and the proof of purchase directly to that other person, without retaining any copies of the software. You may use the backup copy we allow you to make or the media that the software came on to transfer the software. Anytime you transfer the software to a new computer, you must remove the software from the prior computer. You may not transfer the software to share licenses between computers. You may transfer Get Genuine Windows software, Pro Pack or Media Center Pack software only together with the licensed computer.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

In your scenario, I think the following is the most relevant section for *Windows* licensing:


> Anytime you transfer the software to a new computer, you must remove the software from the prior computer.


Any *non-Windows* (the Media Pack, etc.) and 3rd party (non-Microsoft) software will have their own licences which may be quite different to the above, *you will need to study (and action) them all very carefully to be in full compliance*.


----------



## josahe (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks, but just to confirm what you are saying, i will be able to use the windows 8 pro key on my new desktop. And remove it from the old pc. And then update it with WMC key. I don't care about any other 3rd parties.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well we still have to distinguish whether or not the version of Windows is oem or retail because retail can be moved to one other pc again as long as it is removed from the original one. I do think though that if an upgrade was applied to the pc that had the install of Windows, you changed the COA when you installed the upgrade because a version of Windows can only have one COA anyway. It is no different than if you changed the COA anytime. An Upgrade version and a Full version are no different except for the way in which they are installed and an upgrade version does not have to go in over the top of another version to install either, never had to. That is where all this gets really confusing.

The portion of Eula you are quoting was a change from twice actually to once because you used to be able to move a retail version more than once and that has now changed.


----------



## josahe (Jul 26, 2013)

I checked the dvd i bought, its windows 8 pro 64bit full ver OEM, and the package has COA.
So does that mean i cant remove it from the old pc and use it on the new one?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I'm afraid not if it was activated. But your wording is confusing.
"and the from inside the windows i upgrade it and bought windows 8 media center."
qas the original version also acitvated? If not maybe you could use that but I am having difficulty deciding what that sentence says.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The upgrade was adding the media center pack(no longer a part of windows).
> Add features - Microsoft Windows

The EULA for Win8 Retail OEM has also changed from previous versions allowing you to transfer it to another PC if removed from the first, I'm just not sure if that also applies to add-on packs like media center.
> How many time can you change the motherboard on a Windows 8 Pro OEM - Microsoft Community
> How the new Windows 8 license terms affect you | Page 2 | ZDNet

Unlike older Windows versions the Retail OEM package differs from the preinstalled Windows license found on major brand PC's.


----------



## josahe (Jul 26, 2013)

Rich-M, Explaining the question, after a clean windows installation, i used the Key on the package, it was activated correctly after that i went to add feature and bought WMC key cost me 13 $ and used it too and it was activated.

So now when i just want to do the same with the new box, will the keys work, if i remove them from the old Box( i don't know how) and install the windows on the new box and use the windows pro key and after that upgrade to WMC key i bought earlier.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OK disregard what I said as the articles Wrench posted here, supercede what I said and as long as the pc is yours, you can format the drive on the old pc and move it to a new one even though it is oem software. They key is your use and I think we can liberally interpret this to be ok since its in the same house as well and you can do it as often as you like. This seems to refer to oem versions bought and you did do that as it was not an oem that came on a pc. And yes the keys should be fine. The important thing is even if you have to telephone for activation, it is still legal so no problem.


----------

